# Μεταδημοσιογραφία



## Costas (Dec 24, 2009)

Με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση: τον περασμένο Οχτώβρη ο Αυτιάς διαλέγεται με τον Ψωμιάδη. Την πρώτη μέρα ζωντανά, τις επόμενες 2 ημέρες με το βίντεο της 1ης:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZy1TONHC0A


----------

